# Excuse Me!



## Sukerkin (Jan 25, 2013)

For some reason, my wife likes to watch a TV programme called Hard Core Pawn; it's about a family who runs a very successful pawn shop in an area that seems utterly dominated by people who make you a little ashamed of your species.  This young fellow in the clip below, however, really made my eyebrows raise.  I had heard that such 'relationships' were becoming more common (indeed I made a thread related to such a few days back) but to see it on camera, as if it was normal, amazed me:

[yt]dkoxvqpsJGc[/yt]

I was going to put this in the Study as I think it deserves serious discussion but my other thought, devilishly, was that there some ladies here on MT it might be fun to introduce this 'man' to :lol:.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 25, 2013)

On behalf of every human being born with a penis, I'd like to appologise for this butt nugget and offer my personal assurance that he is NOT typical of us.
We may _think_ with our penis, but most of us don't _act_ like one.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 25, 2013)

I'd actually be quite surprised if that young lad is still alive and kicking, his grossly inflated ego is going to make him speak that way to the wrong person and then that will be the end of him. He's not even old enough to shave! This is all supposing it's not a set up by the film company of course.
There are plenty of women and some men who think that it means they are loved when their partner behaves like that, usually they don't have any perception of what love should  be. This is why we have the current trial of the paedophiles going on where they used and pimped out undrage girls who without exception have been in care. They don't know how a boyfriend/loved one is supposed to act so any attention even of this sort is welcome. It's what they think is normal.


----------



## granfire (Jan 25, 2013)

I certainly hope it's not a growing phenomenon.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 25, 2013)

granfire said:


> I certainly hope it's not a growing phenomenon.



The problem is that he's been allowed to grow to the point of being allowed to drive...


----------



## granfire (Jan 25, 2013)

Dirty Dog said:


> The problem is that he's been allowed to grow to the point of being allowed to drive...



:lfao:

I can't argue with that.


----------



## Takai (Jan 25, 2013)

Dirty Dog said:


> The problem is that he's been allowed to grow to the point of being allowed to drive...



But apparently he doesn't own his own car since he crashed hers. Would someone please put this poor boy on bus going somewhere.....anywhere.....and let him get a real education having to fend for himself.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 25, 2013)

Aye, 'cos sadly all the education he has gotten so far has equipped him for the life of a peasant in Feudal Japan .  I am a man of strong emotions, I admit and to see him, boy as he is, behaving so and that poor lass complying as if she had no choice, just made me want to shake him gently by the throat for, if he isn't already, he will be beating her for some imagined slight or disobedience soon enough.


----------



## granfire (Jan 25, 2013)

Sukerkin said:


> Aye, 'cos sadly all the education he has gotten so far has equipped him for the life of a peasant in Feudal Japan .  I am a man of strong emotions, I admit and to see him, boy as he is, behaving so and that poor lass complying as if she had no choice, just made me want to shake him gently by the throat for, if he isn't already, he will be beating her for some imagined slight or disobedience soon enough.



But chances are, he'll end up in the slammer before long...and with a face like that, he'll be on the receiving end of the treatment....payback can be such a mother!


----------



## Big Don (Jan 25, 2013)

While the guy is clearly the hole in the ***, why are we not talking about how stupid the girl is for being with him?  
Perhaps, if women didn't love assh**es so much, fewer guys would be Assh**les...
That's right, I'm blaming women.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 25, 2013)

:lol:  A bit harsh there, Don.  Like Tez said above, some poor lasses grow up in an environment where servitude is the expected outcome ... the awful thing is that it is getting more wide-spread as we have generations growing up 'parented' by free internet porn telling them what is normal in a 'loving' relationship {aye I skipped over several intermediate steps there but it's late for me here }.


----------



## granfire (Jan 25, 2013)

Big Don said:


> While the guy is clearly the hole in the ***, why are we not talking about how stupid the girl is for being with him?
> Perhaps, if women didn't love assh**es so much, fewer guys would be Assh**les...
> That's right, I'm blaming women.



:lol:

I cannot completely disagree with you.

"I am a jerk and I will break your heart" is still the best pickup line yet.
Stupid girls think they can cure that with luuuv.....when a slap upside the head is so much more effective, and a kick above the belt, so it doe actually land on the elongated backside....


----------



## arnisador (Jan 25, 2013)

Sheesh!


----------



## jezr74 (Jan 25, 2013)

His parents should be proud, but I have a feeling the apple doesn't fall far from the tree.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 25, 2013)

This show is filmed in Detroit.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 26, 2013)

Many girls are abused as young children, if they are 'lucky' they get taken away from the abusers and put into care. This can be a children's home or foster care. some in foster care if they can stay with the same family learn what normal reltaionships are and how to love properly. Others alreayd damaged seek what they think is love and attention from anybody. abusers know this, and I would count this lad as an abuser, they play on the girls need for what she thinks is love. I doubt to be honest this lad would get a proper girlfriend who would put up with his behaviour so he finds a girl who is desparately seeking someone who she thinks cares for her. The way he behaves towards here is how she perceives his love for her as being 'real'. she may come from a family where that is the norm anyway, perhaps her father or other male who is with her mother is exactly the same. I'm betting she knows no different and may well never know any different even after the police have tried tohelp after he's beaten here up, she will say to them, in all honesty, that she loves him and he loves her.
He has his own problems if that clip is anything to go by but I doubt any of us will be bothered by the outcome. I do wonder though what sort of upbringing he has had to lead him to be what he is now. I have to say though they look disturbingly like brother and sister.


----------



## Big Don (Jan 26, 2013)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> This show is filmed in Detroit.


 Home of our very own Bill Mattocks, but, he has yet to guest star.


----------



## oaktree (Jan 26, 2013)

The show is fake like everything else on "Realtv" 
Here is a guy who actually went to the place.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 26, 2013)

Doesn't really surprise me, *OT* - indeed I am actually happy to hear it as the show is not a very good advert for the American Way at all :lol:.

The problem with the mistreatment of young girls tho' is a very real one; it's not an exaggeration to call it slavery.  As far as I can tell it grew up in the gangs and has spread out from there like an infection.  What to do about it is a whole other problem.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 26, 2013)

I did say in my first post that what I was commenting on was supposing that the film company hadn't set it up. :uhohh:


----------



## granfire (Jan 26, 2013)

well, they had to on-up the original Pawn Stars...the Vegas bunch. 
They are actually quiet funny - at times. But it has t be more extreme than that, always...and top that other guy, always.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 26, 2013)

I quite like watching Cash Cab, it's on at five in the morning, just about when we've come back in and are getting ready for shift change. For American's infomation 'the full monty' doesn't mean getting naked, it means going the whole way on something, ie if you are having breakfast have the full monty...everything in a full English ( bacon, eggs, sausage, fried bread, beans, tomatoes, mushrooms, black pudding etc etc) Getting naked was given as the correct answer however so American may now have the wrong idea. Many of the questions we can't answer as they are purely American, but it's quite a cool programme for that time of the morning lol!


----------



## granfire (Jan 26, 2013)

Tez3 said:


> I quite like watching Cash Cab, it's on at five in the morning, just about when we've come back in and are getting ready for shift change. For American's infomation 'the full monty' doesn't mean getting naked, it means going the whole way on something, ie if you are having breakfast have the full monty...everything in a full English ( bacon, eggs, sausage, fried bread, beans, tomatoes, mushrooms, black pudding etc etc) Getting naked was given as the correct answer however so American may now have the wrong idea. Many of the questions we can't answer as they are purely American, but it's quite a cool programme for that time of the morning lol!



LOL

I am right now watching it, and oh hilarity, a guy with English accent  is in it! :lol:


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jan 27, 2013)

Sukerkin said:


> Doesn't really surprise me, *OT* - indeed I am actually happy to hear it as the show is not a very good advert for the American Way at all :lol:.
> 
> The problem with the mistreatment of young girls tho' is a very real one; it's not an exaggeration to call it slavery.  As far as I can tell it grew up in the gangs and has spread out from there like an infection.  What to do about it is a whole other problem.



No, it actually is. Americans, on the whole, are pretty much dumber than a bag of hammers. We're supposedly one of a few 1st World Nations but yet seriously lag behind so many other nations in academics; horribly behind. No Child Left Behind my big, hairy, ....


----------



## Big Don (Jan 27, 2013)

celtic_crippler said:


> No, it actually is. Americans, on the whole, are pretty much dumber than a bag of hammers. We're supposedly one of a few 1st World Nations but yet seriously lag behind so many other nations in academics; horribly behind. No Child Left Behind my big, hairy, ....



I'd change the word Americans to people. People worldwide are surprisingly dumb.
A person may be intelligent, people are stupid.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 27, 2013)

Big Don said:


> I'd change the word Americans to people. People worldwide are surprisingly dumb.
> A person may be intelligent, people are stupid.



That's a generalisation unless of course you've been to every country and meet everyone? It's quite surprising how smart people are and how patronising it is to assume that people outside your own country are stupid.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 27, 2013)

Dirty Dog said:


> On behalf of every human being born with a penis, I'd like to appologise for this butt nugget and offer my personal assurance that he is NOT typical of us.
> We may _think_ with our penis, but most of us don't _act_ like one.


That girl is in a mental place where that is what makes her comfortable. These people find each other and make more.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 27, 2013)

Tez3 said:


> That's a generalisation unless of course you've been to every country and meet everyone? It's quite surprising how smart people are and how patronising it is to assume that people outside your own country are stupid.


Wow, sometimes I find myself agreeing with you.   (That deserves two smileys)


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 27, 2013)

Tez3 said:


> That's a generalisation unless of course you've been to every country and meet everyone? It's quite surprising how smart people are and how patronising it is to assume that people outside your own country are stupid.



I think you misunderstood the sentiment of the phrase, *Tez*.  A person in and of themselves can be intelligent and educated; people en masse, however, not so much.  

Axiom:  IQ =  &#945; * (1/Crowd_Size) where Alpha {*&#945;*} is the intelligence of any given member of the crowd


----------



## Uncle (Jan 27, 2013)

Sukerkin said:


> I think you misunderstood the sentiment of the phrase, *Tez*.  A person in and of themselves can be intelligent and educated; people en masse, however, not so much.
> 
> Axiom:  IQ =  &#945; * (1/Crowd_Size) where Alpha {*&#945;*} is the intelligence of any given member of the crowd



Yep. Just like individuals are generally sane, but people are scared, dumb, pack animals.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 27, 2013)

Sukerkin said:


> I think you misunderstood the sentiment of the phrase, *Tez*. A person in and of themselves can be intelligent and educated; people en masse, however, not so much.
> 
> Axiom: IQ = &#945; * (1/Crowd_Size) where Alpha {*&#945;*} is the intelligence of any given member of the crowd



I understood perfectly well I'm afraid, it's a phrase that individuals use to make themselves feel superior to those they consider sheep. It's something people trot out whenever they want to disparage those 'under' them, it's pure snobbery.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 28, 2013)

I would have to say that, as far as I know, that is an incorrect interpretation - you may know people who use the phrase that way but that is not what it is supposed to mean; it's derivation is a comment on the psychology and behaviour of crowds rather than some sort of sneer at an individual.


----------



## crushing (Jan 28, 2013)

His behavior is why he got on TV and is now getting Youtube hits and people around the world are talking about him.  Lots of people crave this sort of fame.  I'm sorry I watched the video and possibly contributed to the problem.

Although, what would be funny is if his girlfriend talked him in to acting like that in front of the camera to increase their chances of making the show.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 28, 2013)

Sukerkin said:


> I would have to say that, as far as I know, that is an incorrect interpretation - you may know people who use the phrase that way but that is not what it is supposed to mean; it's derivation is a comment on the psychology and behaviour of crowds rather than some sort of sneer at an individual.



It's an individual sneering at the people, it's the sort of thing that you find posted on Facebook. People in crowds aren't stupid, there is often a pattern to the way they behave but stupid it's not. I've faced 'crowds, well mobs before and believe me they really aren't stupid. People in a crowd can work well together as they did yesterday saving the baby from the harbour, working together they saved his life, there's plenty of evidence to show that people don't lose their brains when in a crowd. 
The person who refers to others as 'sheeple' and goes on about crowds ie people being stupid is invariably trying to show they are 'individuals' and above behaving as they assume a crowd would act. They talk about 'others' believing and being fooled by governmentss etc indicating they of course aren't so stupid however it's a fallacy that the people are being fooled by anything, it's an assumption made by the individual who is telling us he considers himself superior to the masses.

http://www.dailypaul.com/194794/not...sheeple-unwashed-masses-or-any-of-those-terms


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm just trying to tell you, as far as I know, what the phrase actually means in the context it was originated (which, altho' it sounds like recycled Twain, is "Men In Black" I think ).

People don't lose their intelligence when they are in a crowd, what happens is that the negotiation of 'higher' morality and conscious agreement is eroded the larger the crowd gets so that 'it', rather than the individual, comes to control at least some of their actions.  A side effect of this is that a less-sensible (more illegal, more destructive) course of action becomes more likely as the usual inhibitors to such behaviour are suppressed.

But I'm guessing you already know this given your job.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 28, 2013)

Sukerkin said:


> I'm just trying to tell you, as far as I know, what the phrase actually means in the context it was originated (which, altho' it sounds like recycled Twain, is "Men In Black" I think ).
> 
> People don't lose their intelligence when they are in a crowd, what happens is that the negotiation of 'higher' morality and conscious agreement is eroded the larger the crowd gets so that 'it', rather than the individual, comes to control at least some of their actions. A side effect of this is that a less-sensible (more illegal, more destructive) course of action becomes more likely as the usual inhibitors to such behaviour are suppressed.
> 
> But I'm guessing you already know this given your job.




I know what it's supposed to mean, I did psychology at uni but what annoys me is when people use it as a put down for 'people' and to show themselves as being superior which invariably how it's used on the internet. I've seen it used in several threads here now and every time it's meant as a put down against people who don't agree with the user of the phrase. It seems far easier to glibly call someone a 'sheeple' for believing in something than actually argue it out. 
However there is a lot of new research out about crowd behaviour which shows that the phrase is seriously outdated.

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/12/23/magazine/crowds-are-not-people-my-friend.html?_r=0

_"Take, for example, the effect fear has on a crowd. Common sense &#8212; which is to say, the Le Bon-influenced myths you&#8217;ve been steeped in since high school &#8212; would suggest that a panicked crowd loses all semblance of rationality, charging madly and trampling anyone who doesn&#8217;t keep up. But despite individual instances that come to mind &#8212; the tragic Who concert in Cincinnati in 1979, say &#8212; studies since the early 1980s have shown that groups of people generally don&#8217;t move as a collective front, and they aren&#8217;t all crazed with terror, even in terrifying situations. On Sept. 11, for instance, large numbers of people organized themselves into a quick, careful and efficient evacuation of the World Trade Center towers. They knew one another, so they discussed plans, they made decisions, they behaved rationally and independently. "


_there's some interesting comments from this researcher on here.
http://dontpaniccorrectingmythsaboutthecrowd.blogspot.co.uk/2012_07_01_archive.html


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 28, 2013)

To me, 'sheeple' and the phrase in question are different things - but that's just my view.  If you want to be right, you have my permission  :angel:.  I stopped giving a **** about a week ago.


----------



## granfire (Jan 28, 2013)

Sukerkin said:


> To me, 'sheeple' and the phrase in question are different things - but that's just my view.  If you want to be right, you have my permission  :angel:.  I stopped giving a **** about a week ago.



[yt]DFG9dwolo3Q[/yt]

?


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm just tired of people wheeling out the 'I'm on the Right so I must be right' card and bringing all that supposedly psychological stuff out about people being stupid but a person isn't, of course a person can be stupid, we all know 'a person' who is. It's just more inane internet waffling.


----------



## Steve (Jan 28, 2013)

Sukerkin said:


> I think you misunderstood the sentiment of the phrase, *Tez*.  A person in and of themselves can be intelligent and educated; people en masse, however, not so much.
> 
> Axiom:  IQ =  &#945; * (1/Crowd_Size) where Alpha {*&#945;*} is the intelligence of any given member of the crowd



Or as the saying goes, "none of us is as dumb as all of us." 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## granfire (Jan 29, 2013)

Steve said:


> Or as the saying goes, "none of us is as dumb as all of us."
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



I think Tez hasn't seen Leno's 'Jay Walkers'......


----------



## Steve (Jan 29, 2013)

http://www.despair.com/meetings.html



http://demotivators.despair.com/viewalldemotivators/idiocy.jpg


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 29, 2013)

As I said...internet catch phrases.


----------

